# Longy friday 25th



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone up for a longy bash early friday if the wind dissapears?? Going for fish then off to big day out

Matty


----------



## Seascrambler (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah I have the day off so I might be in too depending on the weather, then its off to get tanked at a wedding


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm... I might try it again.

Matt, do you think the turn of the tide accounted for your haul of kings on Sunday, or just right place, right time? (plus expertise or course  )


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

I think right place right time mate, kings are usually most active in feeding first four hours of light and last four hours of light, so i pretty much just hit early and hope for the best.

Matty


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Matt,
A may be a starter int he mornign if the waether holds, will check back later.
David


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll be there at about 5 - 5:15am


----------

